
Rest.li: A REST+JSON framework for robust, scalable service architectures - ignoramous
https://github.com/linkedin/rest.li
======
danpalmer
I'm here again to be "that guy", but this isn't particularly RESTful, and does
not do a lot to promote REST beyond "JSON over HTTP".

That said, it looks ok, and it does promote fairly rigorous API design, in
terms of schemas, auto generating client code, and things like that - but you
can apply those concepts to any protocol, it doesn't make it REST.

~~~
tootie
The schema language is based on Avro which is much more of an RPC framework.

------
chvid
This seems rather verbose compared to modern J2EE (Java CDI, JAX-WS rest,
JPA).

Why the need for all the code generation? And the huge "DATA Data Schema and
Templates"? When you can control serialization thru a set of annotations in
fairly standarized manner? I don't understand selling point.

------
herbst
In the README.md there is no mention which language it runs on. I overread JVM
in the title and just found out because i saw the commit messages including
"Java".

~~~
ignoramous
I think, Rest.li today, works with both Java and Scala.

------
shrugger
Saclability is what I look for in these frameworks.

Spray seems like a better option than this. If you want first-class async
capability on the JVM, that's what Akka is for anyways, might as well just use
it.

This seems a bit clunkier, is all.

